# Sorry I haven't phoned you...?



## mike2008

Hello
I need to send a message to my friend, please can someone help me to translate it.

"Sorry I haven't phoned you, I have some very good DVDs for you. I'll phone you when I have time to bring them to you but it could take weeks"

Bye


----------



## CriHart

mike2008 said:


> Hello
> I need to send a message to my friend, please can someone help me to translate it.
> 
> "Sorry I haven't phoned you, I have some very good DVDs for you. I'll phone you when I have time to bring them to you but it could take weeks"
> 
> Bye



*
Imi pare rau ca nu ti-am telefonat, dar sa stii ca am niste DVD-uri foarte interesante pentru tine. Te voi suna cand voi avea timp sa ti le aduc, dar asta ar putea dura cateva saptamani.
*
That's all Happy Easter!


----------



## mike2008

Thank you CriHart, Happy easter to you too, don't eat too many eggs.


----------



## CriHart

mike2008 said:


> Thank you CriHart, Happy easter to you too, don't eat too many eggs.



too late, I already did


----------

